# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing in Robotics >  3D Printed Pencil Robot - Walkerbot

## Brian_Krassenstein

Randy, who runs the Instructables design studio, has built a lot of Instructables, and a number of robots, but he wanted to try his hand at 3D printing one over a weekend's time. His 3D printed robot features a 3D printed body, Arduino software, and pencils for legs. Referred to as a walkerbot, it lurches from side to side on his legs and the pencils can even be sharpened to turn it into a drawing robot. For more info, check out: http://3dprint.com/22163/3d-printed-walkerbot


Below is a photo of the walkerbot, ready to walk:

----------


## wilfred@24

Excellent . Nice idea though

----------

